# Field hospital and medic documentaries?



## Melclin (Feb 21, 2010)

I've very much enjoyed watching a documentary piece on battle field HEMS in Afghanistan recently on one of our foreign affairs programs. I was hoping somebody here might know of a few similar documentaries on battlefield care, HEMS and hospitals.

I'm aware of one that was made by CNN I think, but I can't seem to find it anywhere for streaming or anything like that. 

Anything else would be appreciated.


----------



## Afflixion (Mar 11, 2010)

There was one a few years back called Baghdad ER.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 12, 2010)

*Ther was one before Baghdad ER...can't find it.*

TV documentary about setting up when we first got into Iraq, actually showed our folks arriving and bivvying at a bare aristrip and putting up the modular mobile hospital, having to navigate the orders not to treat locals versus the real need and professional issues.
Anyone remember it?


----------

